# Flounder @SWP Today



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

TIP: I know yesterdays tip I said that the better flounder were in the bay and not at the exit points, but I went to SWP anyway.:spineyes:

A good friend of mine that doesn't fish much wanted to relax and do some easy fishing today so I took him to SWP for a few hours in the morning.

I was throwing Tandem rigged Controlled Descent Paddle and Jerk shad filled with Pro-Cure Flounder Pounder ($6.99) @ www.MyCoastOutdoors.com

Color didn't matter today! I landed 6 with one keeper. My buddy had equipment issues and was missing some strikes????

CDL/Pro-Cure outperformed those using live shrimp and mullet, except for one gentlemen that caught about 8 with live mullet. DISCLAIMER:He was using 4 rods.

I think I saw 4 keepers during the time we were there. More Game Wardens than keeper flounder. Some people did not follow the rules & were busted!

FREE Guided trip contest rules on website.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice post and pic, thank you!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

so you paid 12 bucks to fish there and kept only 1?


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

SWP charged us $18 for two people. I typically do not keep any fish and don't measure the success of my trip by pounds of filets.

So to answer your question, I paid SWP $9 and I did keep one fish.
:spineyes:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been known to spend WAAAAAAY more than that for one fish. Congrats!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh Brother! If my wife knew how much some of the fish I caught cost, she'd never let me drag the danged boat away form the house. 

Nice catch and post, bro!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> I have been known to spend WAAAAAAY more than that for one fish. Congrats!


Congrats to OP. After all said and done the flounder fillet that I have probably cost me about $100 per pound.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Great post and rigging info.

Thanks!


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like nice lures 





Life Sometimes Sucks. Fishing Always Helps.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

You can't always judge your fish by what they cost.....


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

*TIP*

When using Pro-Cure on CDL's I take a hook and punch 2 holes all the way through the cavity from side to side. This allows for the air to release while the gel is being squeezed into the hollow area. It also allows for additional exit holes for the scent.

Get Inhaled!


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

just keep in mind the guys that go tuna fishing here out of texas and come back with like 2 blackfin between 4 or 5 guys.... do the math on that and 9$ sounds like a steal! haha


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I never , ever, ever wanna know what a fish cost per pound. 

That's crazy talk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Blueshoes said:


> just keep in mind the guys that go tuna fishing here out of texas and come back with like 2 blackfin between 4 or 5 guys.... do the math on that and 9$ sounds like a steal! haha


That's true. And I don't want to know how much the deer sausage cost every year. When you add up the cost of lease, blinds, feeders,travel etc.......no I don't want to know. I just enjoy a great time.


----------



## SaltwaterHuntingTx (Oct 31, 2016)

Was SWP super crowded with flounder fishermen? I know this time of year it can get slammed with people.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

The park was not crowded that day, but I am sure that has changed.


----------

